# سؤال في نسب المسيح



## ahmadfrag (19 يناير 2007)

نقرأ فى أول انجيل متى ان نسب المسيح يتصل برجل اسمه(فارض) فهو معدود من أجداد المسيح فى سياق هذا النسب مع ان (فارض) هذا ابن أمرأة اسمها (تامار) وقد نصت التوراة عنه بان أمه حملت به سفاحا انظر سفر التكوين (38 :1 -30) وقد علمنا من الشريعة الموسوية ان كل رجل مولود من الزنى لايكون معدودا من المقدسين وكذلك ابنه وابن ابنه وهكذا الى الجيل العاشر انظر سفر التثنية (23 :2) فعبارة انجيل متى تنفى القداسة عن المسيح بسبب اتصال نسبه ب(فارض) الذى تولد من الزنى.................. ومن الامور الملاحظة قول متى فى أخر النسب (اليعازر ولد متان . ومتان ولد يعقوب .ويعقوب ولد يوسف رجل مريم التى ولد منها المسيح ) فنرى ان هذا النسب المبدوء بابراهيم عليه السلام والمنتهى بيوسف رجل مريم ليس نسب المسيح ولا نسب أمه بل هو نسب يوسف النجار......................................... ومما يدعو الى الغرابة قوله يوسف رجل مريم ) مع ان مريم عليها السلام حين حملت بالمسيح وولدته لم تكن ذات رجل انظر انجيل لوقا  حيث قال ان العذراء حين بشرها جبرائيل بالحمل والولادة قالت له (كيف يكون هذا وانا لست أعرف رجلا ) ونحن نقول كيف يسوغ لمتى ان يقول (يوسف رجل مريم ) ومريم نفسها تقول (ليس لى رجل ) وعليه فانجيل متى لايستدل منه على قداسة المسيح بل العكس يصرح به ...يتبع:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

*شبهة قديمة جدا, المهم ان يوسف هو رجل مريم بمعنى انه كان المسؤول عنها لكن لم يكن زوجها اما عن نسب المسيح, فالمسيح جاء من اجل الخطاة كما قال بنفسه وبالتالى فمن الطبيعى جدا ان يكون من جدوده خطاة علما ان جميع البشر خطاة......... وفوق كل ذلك انت لم تأتى باى دليل ينفى قداسة المسيح لانك لم تستطع ان تأتى بخطية واحدة ارتكبها السيد المسيح فهو الوحيد القدوس الذى بلا خطية*


----------



## ahmadfrag (20 يناير 2007)

الاخوة فى المنتدى من مشرفين امناء ردودى ومواضيعى فى المنتدى ليست فيها سباب  ولاتعدى على احد ومع ذلك لأاجدها فى الشريط الخاص بها ولأننى أحسن الظن بالجميع برجاء خلو بالكم منها وما تسيبوش القطط تأكلها  سلام وفضل من الله الواحد الاحد والسلام على محمد وعيسى وحميع الانبياء


----------



## Fadie (20 يناير 2007)

*تم دحض شبهتك...ما المطلوب؟*


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

اموت واعرف ردودى بتروح فين
سبحان الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> اموت واعرف ردودى بتروح فين
> سبحان الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم




*المشرف عندما يمسح ردا بيقول انة حرر بواسطتة 
اما الكلام دة لا يودي ولا يجيب 
فبلاش الاسلوب دة 
ياريت تحط ردودك بس زي ما قلت من اقوال اباء مفسرين مسيحيين مش اقوال مسلمين *


----------



## monlove (28 يناير 2007)

موضوع جامد


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2007)

فينك يا ahmadfrag؟
مش نافع الا في النسخ و اللصق, تحط نفسك في مواقف بايخة ليه؟


----------



## يا هادى (29 يناير 2007)

شبهة قديمة جدا, المهم ان يوسف هو رجل مريم بمعنى انه كان المسؤول عنها لكن لم يكن زوجها 

فما معنى هذه النصوص:

. اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا.لما كانت مريم امه مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس

19 فيوسف رجلها اذ كان بارا ولم يشأ ان يشهرها اراد تخليتها سرّا.

ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر.ودعا اسمه يسوع

ياريت شرح منك او من المشرفين 

والله الموفق


----------



## Fadie (30 يناير 2007)

السيدة العذراء وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس و يوسف النجار لم يكن يعلم فاراد ان يتركها

ما الصعب فى هذا؟


----------



## يا هادى (30 يناير 2007)

لا فسر كل نص انا وضعته مش كلام عامى لو سمحت؟


----------



## يا هادى (30 يناير 2007)

وحقولك بس لما حردك ترد عليا انا عايز اقول ايه؟


----------



## Basilius (31 يناير 2007)

*نيتك الخبيثة معروفة يا هادي 
الاستاذ فادي اجابك 
عاوز تتكلم اتكلم بوضوح و قل ما هو قصدك 
وياريت تكمل كل اياتك و نصوصك لاخرها *​


*متى 1/18-24
"اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا لما كانت مريم امة مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس فيوسف رجلها اذ كان باراً و لم يشأ ان يشهرها اراد تخليتها سراً ولكن و فيما هو متفكر في هذة الامور اذ ملاك الرب قد ظهر لة في حلم قائلا يايوسف ابن داوود لاتخف ان تاخذ مريم امراتك لان اللذي حبل بة فيها هو من الروح القدس  فستلد ابنا و تعو اسمة يسوع  لانة يخلص شعبة من خطاياهم وهذا كلة كان لكي يتم ما قيل بالرب بالنبي القائل هوذا العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و يدعون اسمة عمانوئيل اللذي تفسيرة اللة معنا ، فلما استيقظ يوسف من النوم فعل كما امرة ملاك الرب و اخذ امراتة و لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر و دعا اسمة يسوع "*


----------



## يا هادى (31 يناير 2007)

يا استاذ  افادا انتا تععرف انا عايز اقول ايه اشرحوا النصوص اللى انا حططها دى فيها مشكله ومش عايز كلام عامى

انا حاطط ثلاثه نصوص وفيهم جزء ملون اشرحوه ليا فيها حاجه 

وبعد كده حاتعرف انا عايز اقول ايه

وليه تسبق الاحداث!!!!!!!

والله الموفق


----------



## THE GALILEAN (31 يناير 2007)

يا هادى قال:


> شبهة قديمة جدا, المهم ان يوسف هو رجل مريم بمعنى انه كان المسؤول عنها لكن لم يكن زوجها
> 
> فما معنى هذه النصوص:
> 
> ...



-


----------



## يا هادى (1 فبراير 2007)

اوكى انا حقول اللى انا فهمته من كل نص

اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا.لما كانت مريم امه مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس

 قبل ان يجتمعا :اى قبل ان يتزوجوا

19 فيوسف رجلها اذ كان بارا ولم يشأ ان يشهرها اراد تخليتها سرّا

ولم يشأ ان يشهرها اراد تخليتها سرّا:اى تركها سرا لما عرف انها حامل 

ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر.ودعا اسمه يسوع

ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر:اى لم يجامعها مجامعه الازواج

ان كان تفسيرى صح للنصوص اتمنى ان تقولوا لى ،وساعتها حتعرفوا انا عايز اقول ايه

والله الموفق


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 فبراير 2007)

يا هادى



> ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر:اى لم يجامعها مجامعه الازواج
> 
> ان كان تفسيرى صح للنصوص اتمنى ان تقولوا لى ،وساعتها حتعرفوا انا عايز اقول ايه



ماذا ؟
هل اصبحت الآن مفسر الكتاب المقدس ؟
باي حق تفسر على مزاجك ؟


أولاً: لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر  مت 1 : 24 

لم يعرفها ليس معناها انه عرفها معرفة الأزواج بعد ان ولدت المسيح ولكن لم يعرف كرامتها ومنزلتها وقيمتها إلا بعد ان رآها بدون زواج أماً


----------



## يا هادى (1 فبراير 2007)

نسخه الملك جميس انجيل متى (الاصحاح واحد:العدد24):big36:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 فبراير 2007)

يا هادى

انت تكذب ونيتك شريرة

King James Version

And knew her not till she had brought forth her firstborn son: and he called his name JESUS. 

http://www.htmlbible.com/kjv30/index2.htm


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 فبراير 2007)

ثم ليس هذا هو الموضوع
ولكن واضح ان المسلم لا اخلاق له

ماذا تريد ان تثبث ؟
ان السيدة مريم ليست عذراء ؟
قرآنك ضدك
اذا انت شخص لا يعرف شيئا عن دينه اصلا
فلماذا الحوار مع شخص جاهل حتى في دينه


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع يتكلم في نسب المسيح لا عن كون مريم العذراء عذراء بعد ولادة المسيح
الي يخرج عن الموضوع من جديد سأوقف عضويته لمدة 3 ايام

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أريج (17 فبراير 2007)

انا الذي لم استطع ان أفهمه بتاتا هو سؤال كاتب الموضوع ،،

قيل لي يجب ان يكون المخلص من نسب  داوود لذلك حملت بشرية بالرب ،،

و الكل يعرف المرأ ينسب لابيه ، و ليس لأمه !!! .
و النسب يأتي من الذكر و ليس الأنثى !!!.

وثم ياتي كاتب الموضوع ليؤكد أن نسب المسيح من ذكر كما هو المنطق ،،

ثم تكون النتيجة ان المسيح هو الرب ،،

هل أجد من يقنعني ، تخيل أنك تدعو ملحد للمسيحية ، أعطوني أجوبة تقنعني أرجوكم .


----------



## THE GALILEAN (17 فبراير 2007)

أريج قال:


> انا الذي لم استطع ان أفهمه بتاتا هو سؤال كاتب الموضوع ،،
> 
> قيل لي يجب ان يكون المخلص من نسب  داوود لذلك حملت بشرية بالرب ،،
> 
> ...



أجيبك على سؤالك فيما يخص نسب المسيح والاختلاف المتواجد بين متى ولوقا . 

يورد إنجيلا متى ولوقا سلسلة نسب المسيح , ويبدو من القراءة السطحية أن السلسلتين متناقضتان , ولكن نظرة قريبة تلقي الضوء على الموضوع : 
في السلسلة الذي ذكرها متى : يبدأ من إبراهيم إلى يوسف - في إنجيل متى 12:1يقول "ويعقوب ولد يوسف رجل مريم التي ولد منها يسوع الذي يدعى المسيح ." لاحظ أن يوسف هذا من أحفاد الملك داود . وقد أنتقل الملك إلى المواليد من الرجال أي نسله ( أنظر 1صموئيل 10- Iiصموئيل 4:2- Iملوك 4:2 ) وعلى هذا فقد كان ليوسف الحق في عرش داود , كما كان لأبناء يوسف الحق ذاته . ولاحظ أن يوسف مرتبط بمريم , باعتبار أنه "رجل مريم " فهذا يربط المولود منها . وعلى هذا فإن يسوع صاحب حق قانوني في عرش داود عن طريق يوسف . 
أما النسب المذكور في لوقا فيعود إلى داود وآدم و الله . فنجد في لوقا 23:3 " لما أبتدأ يسوع ( خدمته ) , كان في الثلاثين من العمر تقريبا , وكان معروفا أنه أبن يوسف بن هالي " وأما متى فيقول أن يوسف هو أبن يعقوب . فالأرجح أن يوسف كان نسيب هالي,و ذلك لأن لوقا 1و2 يركز الكلام على مريم . فكان لا بد أن يستمر التوضيح في لوقا عن نسب مريم , وعلى هذا فإن لوقا يورد نسب المسيح من جهة مريم عائدا إلى داود وآدم . ويظهر أن المسيح هو الوارث الطبيعي للعرش عن طريق مريم ومنها لداود .


----------



## أريج (20 فبراير 2007)

أعيد المنطق يقول 

النسب لا يصير الا بالدم ، فنسب المسيح ليوسف لأنه المتنبى ( مجازا ) غير منطقي ،،

النسب لا يصبح الا من ذكر ، فنسب المسح من اأمه أيضا غير منطقي ،،


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2007)

أريج قال:


> أعيد المنطق يقول
> 
> النسب لا يصير الا بالدم ، فنسب المسيح ليوسف لأنه المتنبى ( مجازا ) غير منطقي ،،
> 
> النسب لا يصبح الا من ذكر ، فنسب المسح من اأمه أيضا غير منطقي ،،


 
أي منطق هذا الذي تتكلمين عنه؟ و أي قياس تقيسين به؟

انا بحسب خلفيتي القديمة, كنت صابئي و كانت تسمية الشخص تتبع بأسم الام و نسبها لا نسب الاب و هذه حقيقة يعرفها كل انسان صابئي و كيفية التسمية المتعلقة بالشهور و وقت الولادة

فلا اعرف اي منطق هذا الذي تتكلمين عنه!


----------



## أريج (20 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> أي منطق هذا الذي تتكلمين عنه؟ و أي قياس تقيسين به؟
> 
> انا بحسب خلفيتي القديمة, كنت صابئي و كانت تسمية الشخص تتبع بأسم الام و نسبها لا نسب الاب و هذه حقيقة يعرفها كل انسان صابئي و كيفية التسمية المتعلقة بالشهور و وقت الولادة
> 
> فلا اعرف اي منطق هذا الذي تتكلمين عنه!



أفهم من هذا اكلام ان الدين المسيحي منسلخ من معتقدات الصابئة ؟؟؟

ثانيا النسب من الام ما اختلفنا ، يعني يحمل دمها ، يعني في جزء منه بشري ( و حسب العلم ) نصفه من أمه ، يعني عيسى حسب كلام ( الصابئة ) راح يصير نص اله و نص بشر ( ده كلام بالزمة !! ) .

ثانيا المنطق هو الاقوى ، يعني هو الذي يعم ، و يحارب اللامنطق دائما و إن عم ، و الشائع نسبة الطفل لابيه ، و لو كان كما تقول كان أولى على المسيحية الاعتتداء بالعادات القديمة ايام المسيح و الكل ينسب لامه و ليس لابيه ، و معلومة الك ( ليس) الصابئة فقط من ينسب لامه الفراعنة كذلك ، و هي حضارة عظيمة أخذنا عنها الكثير ، لماذا لم نأخذ عنها هذا الفعل  طالما انه المنطق كما تقول ؟؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (20 فبراير 2007)

أريج

لا افهم كيف تنتقلين من موضوع الى آخر
انت سالت وانا اجبتك


----------



## أريج (21 فبراير 2007)

كلامك غير مقنع و رددت عليه ،،

فرد على مرددته ، وأنا لم اخرج من موضوعنا ( كيف تقرأ أنت ؟؟ )


----------



## steven gerrard (21 فبراير 2007)

يا ستنا اريج

ربنا يهديكى وشغلى مخك شويه

المسيح انتسب ليوسف واليهود كانوا فاكرينه ابن يوسف وده ذكر فى مواضع كثيره فى الكتاب

ايه بقى اعتراضك؟


----------



## أريج (21 فبراير 2007)

انه المخلص من نسل داوود مش متبنى ،
النسب من ذكر و لا يصير الا بالدم ،،

المسيح اله ( نقض الدم ) ، و ليس له أب ( لأنه الرب ) 

المسيح ليس هو المخلص ...

أثبت عكس ذلك بطريقة مقنعهه ( مش تقوليلي أنا كنت هندوسي و كان ينسب الطفل لبقرة و لا معرفش ايه !! )


----------



## steven gerrard (21 فبراير 2007)

يمكن لإنسان أن يُنتسب لأب لم يُولد منه جسديًا. نذكر على سبيل المثال كان القدّيس  يوسف ابنًا ليعقوب جسديًا، لكنّه ابن هالي شرعًا، لأن هالي مات دون أن ينجب ابنا،  فتزوّج يعقوب امرأته لينجب له نسلاً فلا يُمحى اسمه من إسرائيل (تث 25: 5-6؛ مت 22:  24). وكأن القدّيس يوسف خطيب القدّيسة مريم هو ابن لداود الملك حسب القائمتين: سواء  النسب الطبيعي أو الشرّعي، بالرغم من اختلافهما.


----------



## أريج (26 فبراير 2007)

يمكن لإنسان أن يُنتسب لأب لم يُولد منه جسديًا. 

أي منطق هذا إن كان النسب مشتق من التناسب هي المشاكلة ( طبعا غير المناسبة فهناك فرق )  ،،
لو النسب من غير اب و أم ( تبني ) فكيف تصبح التشابه ؟؟

و على قولت المثل ( العرق دساس ).


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2007)

أريج قال:


> يمكن لإنسان أن يُنتسب لأب لم يُولد منه جسديًا.
> 
> أي منطق هذا إن كان النسب مشتق من التناسب هي المشاكلة ( طبعا غير المناسبة فهناك فرق ) ،،
> لو النسب من غير اب و أم ( تبني ) فكيف تصبح التشابه ؟؟
> ...


 

لا ارى هناك اي مشكلة لو تفتحي عقلك شئيا ما و تستقبلي رد الاخر بصيغة قابلة للتفكير و البحث لا الرفض قبل فهم الرأي اصلا

من الممكن اي يتبنى شخص طفل و بذلك ينسب الطفل الى الشخص المتبني و يدعى أب

حالة شائعة نسمع عنها و معروفة, فلماذا كل هذا الرفض قبل التفكير اصلا؟ 
العقل نعمة جميلا, نعرف عيمته عندما نستعمله...


----------



## أريج (27 فبراير 2007)

:yaka: ،،

فعلا العقل نعمة ،،
يبدو أن كلمة النسب لم تصل معناها بعد عندكم ،،

فهل تقول ما يعني نسب ؟؟



> المعنى اللغوي :
> النسب:القرابة ،وسميت القرابة نسبا لما بينهما من صلة واتصال ،،
> وأصله من قولهم :نسبته الى ابيه نسبا ،من باب طلب ،بمعنى عزوته اليه ،ونتسب اليه :اعتزى .
> 
> ...



كل هذا النعريف لا يتفق بحقية نسبة عيسى ليوسف دون ميلاد ، هذا الذي تقولونه تبني و ليس نسب ،،


انت تريد أن يكون هذا منطقي لأنه لو يكن كذلك لاختل ركن من اركان العقيدة عندكم و لكنه مع الاسف غير منطقي ( إدفع لي بأي انسان عاقل يؤكد أن النسب ==التبني )


----------



## golden_arab (27 فبراير 2007)

نبدا بالاسئله البسيطه:


انجيل متى الاصحاح الاول

11ويوشيا ولد يكنيا وإخوته عند سبي بابل

الجمله دى انا ارى فيها عده اخطاء ممكن توضحوا انتوا الصح

_هل يوشيا ولد يكنيا ام يهوياقيم؟

_هل يكنيا عنده اخوه ولا اخ واحد؟


----------



## Fadie (27 فبراير 2007)

> هل يوشيا ولد يكنيا ام يهوياقيم؟




*يوشيا ولد يهوياقيم*



> هل يكنيا عنده اخوه ولا اخ واحد؟


 
*اخ واحد,صدقيا*

*معاك للأخر...السؤال التالى؟*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 فبراير 2007)

أريج قال:


> يمكن لإنسان أن يُنتسب لأب لم يُولد منه جسديًا.
> 
> أي منطق هذا إن كان النسب مشتق من التناسب هي المشاكلة ( طبعا غير المناسبة فهناك فرق )  ،،
> لو النسب من غير اب و أم ( تبني ) فكيف تصبح التشابه ؟؟
> ...



(1) كان اليهود مولعين بسلسلة أنسابهم ولعاً كبيراً، ليثبتوا أنهم من شعب الله المختار، فيكون لهم الحق في وراثة الأرض. وكان لا بد للكاهن أن يبرهن أنه من سبط لاوي قبل أن يتولى وظيفة الكهنوت. وبلغ من شدة تدقيقهم أنهم احتفظوا بسلسلة كاملة مكتوبة لأنسابهم، ورفضوا كل من لم يجدوا اسمه مكتوباً فيها (عزرا 2:62). ومن هذا يتضح أنه لو كان هناك أي خطأ في سلسلة نسب المسيح كما ذكرها متى ولوقا، لهاجمها اليهود منذ القرن المسيحي الأول، لأن المسيحيين لم يكتفوا بأن ينسبوا للمسيح كهنوتاً، ولا منحوه أرضاً، لكنهم قالوا إنه المسيح مخلِّص العالم المنتظَر. ولو كان هناك أي خطأ في سلسلة نسب المسيح لهبَّ اليهود لكشفه فوراً. وهذه النقطة من أقوى البراهين على أن سلسلة نسب المسيح في متى ولوقا، كما هي عندنا، صحيحة تماماً. فالصَّمت عن المهاجمة دليل الصحّة.

(2) هناك حقيقة تحيّر القارئ اليوم، ولكنها كانت عادية للغاية عند اليهود، وهي أن الشخص الواحد كان يمكن أن يحمل اسم أبوين، وينتمي إلى سبطين، أحدهما بالميلاد الطبيعي، والثاني بالمصاهرة. فقد كان اليهود أحياناً ينسبون الرجل لوالد زوجته. ونجد هذا في أماكن كثيرة في العهد القديم، فيقول: »ومن بني الكهنة، بنو حبايا، بنو هقّوص، بنو برزلاي الذي أخذ امرأة من بنات برزلاّي الجلعادي، وتسمَّى باسمهم« (عزرا 2:61 قارن نحميا 7:63). وحدث الأمر نفسه مع يائير بن حصرون الذي تزوج من ابنة ماكير أحد رؤساء منسّى، فسمُّوه يائير بن منسّى (1أخبار 2:21 و22 و7:14 قارن العدد 32:40). وقارئ اليوم يتحيَّر في ذلك، ولكن قارئ التوراة من اليهود لم يكن يجد في ذلك ما يحيّر، لأنه يعرف عادات قومه. وعلى المعترض اليوم أن يدرس ويتروَّى قبل أن يهاجم ويعترض.

(3) رجع البشير متى بتسلسل المسيح إلى يوسف بن يعقوب، وقسم سلسلة النسب إلى ثلاثة أقسام، يحتوي كل قسم منها على 14 اسماً. والأقسام الثلاثة هي للآباء، ثم الملوك، ثم نسل الملوك. واعتبر البشير متى أن داود واحد من الآباء، كما اعتبره واحداً من الملوك. ونسَبَ متى المسيح إلى إبراهيم، لأنه كتب إنجيله لليهود.
أما البشير لوقا فقد رجع بتسلسل المسيح إلى العذراء مريم، وقال إن يوسف هو ابن هالي، والد مريم (لوقا 3:23). فأطلق على يوسف اسم والد زوجته. ونسَبَ لوقا المسيح إلى آدم، فالله. وقال لوقا إن المسيح على »ما كان يُظنّ« ابن يوسف خطيب مريم العذراء.

(4) لم تكن هناك مشكلة بالمرة للمؤرخ اليهودي أن يُسقط بعض الأسماء من سلسلة النسب، دون أن يمسّ الإغفال تسلسُل النسَب. لذلك أسقط متى أسماء ثلاثة ملوك من سلسلة نسبه، بين يورام وعزيا، هم أخزيا ويوآش وأمصيا، وهكذا فعل عزرا في سفره (عزرا 7:1-5). .

(5) سلسلة النسَب كما نراها في متى ولوقا تخدم الهدف الذي لأجله كُتب الإنجيلان، فهي ترينا أن المسيح هو نسل المرأة، الموعود به في تكوين 3:15، وهو يحوي أسماء: ثامار الفلسطينية، وراحاب الأمورية، وراعوث الموآبية، ومريم العذراء اليهودية. فالمسيح »ابن الإنسان« و»نسل المرأة« ينتمي للبشر جميعاً، وهو مخلّص الجميع. ومن جدود المسيح ملوكٌ ورعاة غنم وساكنو خيام، فهو »ابن آدم« الذي يريد الجميع يخلُصون وإلى معرفة الحق يُقبِلون.


----------



## أريج (27 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> (1) كان اليهود مولعين بسلسلة أنسابهم ولعاً كبيراً، ليثبتوا أنهم من شعب الله المختار، فيكون لهم الحق في وراثة الأرض. وكان لا بد للكاهن أن يبرهن أنه من سبط لاوي قبل أن يتولى وظيفة الكهنوت. وبلغ من شدة تدقيقهم أنهم احتفظوا بسلسلة كاملة مكتوبة لأنسابهم، ورفضوا كل من لم يجدوا اسمه مكتوباً فيها (عزرا 2:62). ومن هذا يتضح أنه لو كان هناك أي خطأ في سلسلة نسب المسيح كما ذكرها متى ولوقا، لهاجمها اليهود منذ القرن المسيحي الأول، لأن المسيحيين لم يكتفوا بأن ينسبوا للمسيح كهنوتاً، ولا منحوه أرضاً، لكنهم قالوا إنه المسيح مخلِّص العالم المنتظَر. ولو كان هناك أي خطأ في سلسلة نسب المسيح لهبَّ اليهود لكشفه فوراً. وهذه النقطة من أقوى البراهين على أن سلسلة نسب المسيح في متى ولوقا، كما هي عندنا، صحيحة تماماً. فالصَّمت عن المهاجمة دليل الصحّة.
> 
> (2) هناك حقيقة تحيّر القارئ اليوم، ولكنها كانت عادية للغاية عند اليهود، وهي أن الشخص الواحد كان يمكن أن يحمل اسم أبوين، وينتمي إلى سبطين، أحدهما بالميلاد الطبيعي، والثاني بالمصاهرة. فقد كان اليهود أحياناً ينسبون الرجل لوالد زوجته. ونجد هذا في أماكن كثيرة في العهد القديم، فيقول: »ومن بني الكهنة، بنو حبايا، بنو هقّوص، بنو برزلاي الذي أخذ امرأة من بنات برزلاّي الجلعادي، وتسمَّى باسمهم« (عزرا 2:61 قارن نحميا 7:63). وحدث الأمر نفسه مع يائير بن حصرون الذي تزوج من ابنة ماكير أحد رؤساء منسّى، فسمُّوه يائير بن منسّى (1أخبار 2:21 و22 و7:14 قارن العدد 32:40). وقارئ اليوم يتحيَّر في ذلك، ولكن قارئ التوراة من اليهود لم يكن يجد في ذلك ما يحيّر، لأنه يعرف عادات قومه. وعلى المعترض اليوم أن يدرس ويتروَّى قبل أن يهاجم ويعترض.
> 
> ...



أولا نحن لا نشكك بالنسب ، فالنسب لا يحدث الا بالدم ، و المسيح هو الرب فكيف له بالنسب ، أم انه نصف انسان و نصف اله ( كاساطير الاغريق ) ، ثم تقول في آخر ردك ان المسيح هو ابن انسان ( أوليس هو الرب ؟؟ ) ...

و كما أوردت أنت أن النسب يكون بالميلاد و هذا لم يحدث مع المسيح بالتأكيد ،،
ثم أن النسب بالمصاهرة ، مع انكم تؤكدون أن يوسف لم يتزوج مريم بل كفلها بخطبتها و شتان ما بين هذا و ذاك ،،

ثم انت تثبت النسب للمرأة مرة و النسب للرجل مرة أخرى فأيها نأخذ على محمل الجد !!!

ثم تأتي و تقول أن اليهود حريصون على النسب ، ثم يتهاونون في اسقاط بعض الاسماء ( فما ادراهم هل تفسد تسلسل النسب أم لا ) تناقض بين دقة و التهاون بالتأكيد ،،

اليهود لا يؤمنون بالمسيح بل ينتظرون المخلص و ما زالوا  و لو ذاك لما زالت هناك الديانة اليهودية ،،


( أكبر ناقد لأن المخلص هو المسيح أن المخلص من نسل داوود ) 
و النسب لا يحدث الا بالأبوة و الدم فإن تغاضينا عن الأولى لا يمكن أن نتغاضى عن الأخرى و بما ان المسيح هو الرب فهو ليس انسان أي ليس له نسب و ان خرج من رحم انثى )

و المنطق يقول أن يخرج من رحم الأنثى ليس الرب بل انسان يسخره الرب لتخليص الناس ،،
الله متواضع و لكن ليس لدرجة خروجه من رحم انثى !!!


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 فبراير 2007)

أريج



> أولا نحن لا نشكك بالنسب ، فالنسب لا يحدث الا بالدم ، و المسيح هو الرب فكيف له بالنسب ، أم انه نصف انسان و نصف اله ( كاساطير الاغريق ) ، ثم تقول في آخر ردك ان المسيح هو ابن انسان ( أوليس هو الرب ؟؟ ) ...





> ثم انت تثبت النسب للمرأة مرة و النسب للرجل مرة أخرى فأيها نأخذ على محمل الجد !!!



انت بدك تفهمي ؟
ولا بس تجادلي ؟

اوضحت لك ان هذا النسب عادة يهودية 

(2) هناك حقيقة تحيّر القارئ اليوم، ولكنها كانت عادية للغاية عند اليهود، وهي أن الشخص الواحد كان يمكن أن يحمل اسم أبوين، وينتمي إلى سبطين، أحدهما بالميلاد الطبيعي، والثاني بالمصاهرة. فقد كان اليهود أحياناً ينسبون الرجل لوالد زوجته. ونجد هذا في أماكن كثيرة في العهد القديم، فيقول: »ومن بني الكهنة، بنو حبايا، بنو هقّوص، بنو برزلاي الذي أخذ امرأة من بنات برزلاّي الجلعادي، وتسمَّى باسمهم« (عزرا 2:61 قارن نحميا 7:63). وحدث الأمر نفسه مع يائير بن حصرون الذي تزوج من ابنة ماكير أحد رؤساء منسّى، فسمُّوه يائير بن منسّى (1أخبار 2:21 و22 و7:14 قارن العدد 32:40). وقارئ اليوم يتحيَّر في ذلك، ولكن قارئ التوراة من اليهود لم يكن يجد في ذلك ما يحيّر، لأنه يعرف عادات قومه. وعلى المعترض اليوم أن يدرس ويتروَّى قبل أن يهاجم ويعترض.




> اليهود لا يؤمنون بالمسيح بل ينتظرون المخلص و ما زالوا و لو ذاك لما زالت هناك الديانة اليهودية ،،



هذا ليس موضوعنا
ركزي على سؤالك لان الكلام بعصبية يفقدك تركيزك على الحوار وعلى الفهم



> الله متواضع و لكن ليس لدرجة خروجه من رحم انثى !!!



وهل انت تعرفي طبيعة الله رب العالمين حتى تحددي طبيعته ؟
لا تتعدي حدودك للفهم البشري ولا تحددي لله صلاحياته


----------



## golden_arab (27 فبراير 2007)

انجيل متى الاصحاح الاول

11ويوشيا ولد يكنيا وإخوته عند سبي بابل

الجمله دى انا ارى فيها عده اخطاء ممكن توضحوا انتوا الصح

إقتباس:
هل يوشيا ولد يكنيا ام يهوياقيم؟  

يوشيا ولد يهوياقيم


هل اخطا متى فى ذكر النسب ؟ام انه متعمد حذف اسم يهوياقيم؟

إقتباس:
هل يكنيا عنده اخوه ولا اخ واحد؟  

اخ واحد,صدقيا

ولماذا قال اخوه وليس اخ واحد؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (27 فبراير 2007)

*نقطة مهمة للست اريج 

السيد المسيح ابن السيدة العذراء التي هي من عشيرة داود النبي اي من نفس عشيرة يوسف و لذلك اكتتبوا سوية في بيت لحم كما امر القيصر

لذلك السيد المسيح هو ابن داود من خلال مريم العذراء و من خلال يوسف ايضا كما كان يعرف السيد المسيح ايام سنيه على الارض *


----------



## Fadie (28 فبراير 2007)

> هل اخطا متى فى ذكر النسب ؟ام انه متعمد حذف اسم يهوياقيم؟


 
*ما الخطأ فى اسقاط فرد فى سلسلة النسب؟؟؟*

*افهمنى يعنى ما العيب فى اسقاط اخد افراد سلسلة النسب؟؟؟*

*لما محمد حسنى مبارك يقولوا له يا مبارك ايه المشكلة و ايه العيب؟*

*و لكى اسد عليك كل الطرق نعم لم يكن ليهوياقيم جالس على كرسى داود و لكن العقاب فى شريعة الرب يكون للجيل الثالث او الرابع فقط*

*خر 20:5 لاني انا الرب الهك اله غيور افتقد ذنوب الآباء في الابناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضيّ*

*خر 34:7 حافظ الاحسان الى الوف.غافر الاثم والمعصية والخطية.ولكنه لن يبرئ ابراء مفتقد اثم الآباء في الابناء وفي ابناء الابناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع.*

*عد 14:18 الرب طويل الروح كثير الاحسان يغفر الذنب والسيئة لكنه لا يبرئ بل يجعل ذنب الاباء على الابناء الى الجيل الثالث والرابع.*

*تث 5:9 لا تسجد لهنّ ولا تعبدهنّ لاني انا الرب الهك اله غيور.افتقد ذنوب الآباء في الابناء وفي الجيل الثالث والرابع من الذين يبغضونني*

*تث 23:8 الاولاد الذين يولدون لهم في الجيل الثالث يدخلون منهم في جماعة الرب*



> ولماذا قال اخوه وليس اخ واحد؟


 
*لأن المقصود بالاخوة هو يهوياقيم و ليس يكنيا و كان ليوشيا اربعة ابناء هم يوحانان,يهوياقيم,صدقيا و شالوم كما جاء فى نسخة كريسباغ*


----------



## أريج (28 فبراير 2007)

انت بدك تفهمي ؟
ولا بس تجادلي ؟

أكيد زي ما بدك تفهم عن الاسلام بدي افهم عن المسيحية :smil12: 



اوضحت لك ان هذا النسب عادة يهودية 
ايضاحك ملئ بالتناقض فندناها، فهل رددت على ما قلنا  




هذا ليس موضوعنا
ركزي على سؤالك لان الكلام بعصبية يفقدك تركيزك على الحوار وعلى الفهم

بالتأكيد لا أمتب بعصبية ،:smil12: ، و لكن أحببت ان أصحح كلامك .



وهل انت تعرفي طبيعة الله رب العالمين حتى تحددي طبيعته ؟
لا تتعدي حدودك للفهم البشري ولا تحددي لله صلاحياته
:dntknw:  ، و ما هو التعدي على الطبيعة الهية وضح !!!


----------



## أريج (28 فبراير 2007)

السيد المسيح ابن السيدة العذراء التي هي من عشيرة داود النبي اي من نفس عشيرة يوسف و لذلك اكتتبوا سوية في بيت لحم كما امر القيصر

اذا افهم من كلامك أن المسيح ليس الرب ، فهل يحمل البشر بالرب ، كان أولى بكلامك ان نعبد مريم و ليس المسيح لأنه لم يستطع الخروج و الحياة لولا العذراء و رعايتها ( هل صفت الضعف تنسب للرب !!! ، المسيح كان صغيرا و يحتاج للرعاية ) 

اكتتبوا ( هل تزوجوا ) يقول الجليل أن اليهود تنسب الرجل لوالد زوجته و ليست خطيبته و ليست من يخطبها لأجل رعابيتها ، أعتقد ان كلمة زوجة لا تحتاج لتفسير ، و من البديهي أن تختلف عن المخطوبة و المرعية .


----------



## ابن الشرق (28 فبراير 2007)

*أنا سأجيبك مع ان ردك خارج الموضوع الاساسي

حيرتينا معك ........ 

من هو الانسان حتى يحاسب الله وطرقه و تدبيره؟؟؟

الله رب الارباب اختار ان يولد من نسل ابراهيم و من ثم اختار يعقوب و من ثم اسحق  ووصولا الى يسى ابي داؤد النبي .......

 الله اختار ان يولد من  عذراء من عشيرة داؤد النبي.  

اما عن كون مريم بتول فقد ناقشناه في مواضيع اخرى و الموضوع اخذ اكثر من حده ..... اقراي في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة الدليل الكامل

الله القوي اختار ان يعيش مع الضعفاء. الله الغني عاش في قمة التواضع 

من يستطيع ادراك حكمة الله ؟؟ 

كما يقول الرسول بولس بارشاد الوحي 

"يا لعمق غنى الله وحكمته وعلمه.ما ابعد احكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء. لان من عرف فكر الرب او من صار له مشيرا. او من سبق فاعطاه فيكافأ. لان منه وبه وله كل الاشياء.له المجد الى الابد.آمين" الرسالة الى رومية 11 :33*


----------



## golden_arab (1 مارس 2007)

Fadie

لما محمد حسنى مبارك يقولوا له يا مبارك ايه المشكلة و ايه العيب؟

انتا حتى المثل بتجبوا غلط لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله اللى العظيم 

المثل اللى انتا جبته ليس له اى صله بالموضوع،دا اسمه اختصار فى الاسم وليس سلسله نسب

افهمنى يعنى ما العيب فى اسقاط اخد افراد سلسلة النسب؟؟؟

ايه رايك اطبق المثال اللى انتا جبته على نص متى ونشوف لما نسقط احد افراد سلسله النسب ايه اللى حيحصل

محمد حسنى مبارك

مبارك ولد حسنى واخوته وحسنى ولد محمد واخوه عند الحرب العالميه الثانيه

فهل يصح ان اقول

مبارك ولد محمد واخوته عند الحرب العالميه الثانيه

هل اختلفت العباره عندما اسقطت اسم حسنى؟

نعم ام لا


و لكى اسد عليك كل الطرق نعم لم يكن ليهوياقيم جالس على كرسى داود و لكن العقاب فى شريعة الرب يكون للجيل الثالث او الرابع فقط

متخفش ان شاء الله مافى طريق يتسد دائما الطرق مسدوده لمن لايومن بالله

بتجاوب على سوال انا لم اقوله ومع ذلك سوف ارد عليك 

و لكن العقاب فى شريعة الرب يكون للجيل الثالث او الرابع فقط

واستشهد:

يجعل ذنب الاباء على الابناء الى الجيل الثالث والرابع

وانا اضيف ايضا هذا النص:
أرميا 16 : 10 – 11 
10 ويكون حين تخبر هذا الشعب بكل هذه الامور انهم يقولون لك لماذا تكلم الرب علينا بكل هذا الشر العظيم فما هو ذنبنا وما هي خطيتنا التي اخطاناها الى الرب الهنا.
11 فتقول لهم من اجل ان آباءكم قد تركوني يقول الرب وذهبوا وراء آلهة اخرى وعبدوها وسجدوا لها واياي تركوا وشريعتي لم يحفظوها.

هذا الكلام خطا من ناحيتين

*لو كان الهاهك يضع ذنوب الاباء على الابناء بدون ذنب بغض النظر عن الجيل فهذا ينفى صفه العدل

فما ذنب الابرياء؟؟؟فما هو ذنبنا وما هي خطيتنا التي اخطاناها الى الرب الهنا

هل الابناء يخطئون والابناء الابرياء يدفعون الثمن؟

هل هذا هو العدل؟

*انه قال فى حزقيال الاصحاح 18:

 فتَقولون: لِمادا لا يَحمِلُ الابنُ إثمَ الأَب؟ بِما أنَّ الابنَ كانَ مُجرِيًا الحَقَّ والبِرَّ وحافِظًا جَميعَ فَرائضي وعامِلاً بها، فإِنَّه يَحْيا حَياةً. 20 النَّفْسُ الَّتي تَخطَأُ هي تَموت. الابنُ لا يَحمِلُ إِثمَ الأَبِ والأَبُ لا يَحمِلُ إِثمَ الابْن.

هذا هو العدل حقا

قدامك حل من اتنين ياما تعترف بان الهاهك غير عادل ياما تعترف بالتناقض

نعم لم يكن ليهوياقيم جالس على كرسى داود 

*وفعلا لم يكن له جالس على كرسى داود فى كل اجيال يهوياقيم فهو لم يذكر لحد الجيل الثالث او الرابع لان هذا التحديد ينفى صفه العدل عن الهاهك ،فهو وعد من الله الى ارميا بعدم وجود جالس على كرسى داود من سلاسه يهوياقيم

إقتباس:
ولماذا قال اخوه وليس اخ واحد؟  

لأن المقصود بالاخوة هو يهوياقيم و ليس يكنيا و كان ليوشيا اربعة ابناء هم يوحانان,يهوياقيم,صدقيا و شالوم كما جاء فى نسخة كريسباغ

هو انتا بتجاوب على حسب كلامى ام كلام النص؟

11ويوشيا ولد يكنيا وإخوته عند سبي بابل

الهاء عائده على من؟

هل يوشيا كان حيا عند سبى بابل؟


----------



## Fadie (1 مارس 2007)

> المثل اللى انتا جبته ليس له اى صله بالموضوع،دا اسمه اختصار فى الاسم وليس سلسله نسب


 
و ايه المشكلة فى اختصار سلسلة النسب عند سيادتك؟



> لو كان الهاهك يضع ذنوب الاباء على الابناء بدون ذنب بغض النظر عن الجيل فهذا ينفى صفه العدل


 
هذا فى العقوبات التى يصدرها الرب بحسب علمه المسبق و حكمته و ما ابعد احكامه عن الفحص و طرقه عن الاستقصاء



> هل الابناء يخطئون والابناء الابرياء يدفعون الثمن؟


 
لا الاثنين يدفعون الثمن



> هذا هو العدل حقا
> 
> قدامك حل من اتنين ياما تعترف بان الهاهك غير عادل ياما تعترف بالتناقض


 
الا تفقه و انت تقرأ؟؟؟

 20 النَّفْسُ الَّتي تَخطَأُ هي تَموت. الابنُ لا يَحمِلُ إِثمَ الأَبِ والأَبُ لا يَحمِلُ إِثمَ الابْن

هذا فى موت النفس يا استاذ اى حين يكون عقاب النفس هو الموت و ليس فى العقوبات الحياتية



> وفعلا لم يكن له جالس على كرسى داود فى كل اجيال يهوياقيم فهو لم يذكر لحد الجيل الثالث او الرابع لان هذا التحديد ينفى صفه العدل عن الهاهك ،فهو وعد من الله الى ارميا بعدم وجود جالس على كرسى داود من سلاسه يهوياقيم


 
رأيك لا يهمنى فى شىء روح ارميه فى البحر فلن يغير شيئا فى الحقيقة



> الهاء عائده على من؟


 
عائدة على يكنيا باعتباره هو ابن يهوياقيم ابوه ولا اشكال مطلقا فى ان ينسب اخوة الاب الى الابن ذلك انه فى قراءات كثيرة وجد يهوياقيم قبل يكنيا مثل كريسباغ


----------



## Fadie (1 مارس 2007)

> المثل اللى انتا جبته ليس له اى صله بالموضوع،دا اسمه اختصار فى الاسم وليس سلسله نسب


 
و ايه المشكلة فى اختصار سلسلة النسب عند سيادتك؟



> لو كان الهاهك يضع ذنوب الاباء على الابناء بدون ذنب بغض النظر عن الجيل فهذا ينفى صفه العدل


 
هذا فى العقوبات التى يصدرها الرب بحسب علمه المسبق و حكمته و ما ابعد احكامه عن الفحص و طرقه عن الاستقصاء



> هل الابناء يخطئون والابناء الابرياء يدفعون الثمن؟


 
لا الاثنين يدفعون الثمن



> هذا هو العدل حقا
> 
> قدامك حل من اتنين ياما تعترف بان الهاهك غير عادل ياما تعترف بالتناقض


 
الا تفقه و انت تقرأ؟؟؟

 20 النَّفْسُ الَّتي تَخطَأُ هي تَموت. الابنُ لا يَحمِلُ إِثمَ الأَبِ والأَبُ لا يَحمِلُ إِثمَ الابْن

هذا فى موت النفس يا استاذ اى حين يكون عقاب النفس هو الموت و ليس فى العقوبات الحياتية



> وفعلا لم يكن له جالس على كرسى داود فى كل اجيال يهوياقيم فهو لم يذكر لحد الجيل الثالث او الرابع لان هذا التحديد ينفى صفه العدل عن الهاهك ،فهو وعد من الله الى ارميا بعدم وجود جالس على كرسى داود من سلاسه يهوياقيم


 
رأيك لا يهمنى فى شىء روح ارميه فى البحر فلن يغير شيئا فى الحقيقة



> الهاء عائده على من؟


 
عائدة على يكنيا باعتباره هو ابن يهوياقيم ابوه ولا اشكال مطلقا فى ان ينسب اخوة الاب الى الابن ذلك انه فى قراءات كثيرة وجد يهوياقيم قبل يكنيا مثل كريسباغ


----------



## ابن الشرق (1 مارس 2007)

> وانا اضيف ايضا هذا النص:
> أرميا 16 : 10 – 11
> 10 ويكون حين تخبر هذا الشعب بكل هذه الامور انهم يقولون لك لماذا تكلم الرب علينا بكل هذا الشر العظيم فما هو ذنبنا وما هي خطيتنا التي اخطاناها الى الرب الهنا.
> 11 فتقول لهم من اجل ان آباءكم قد تركوني يقول الرب وذهبوا وراء آلهة اخرى وعبدوها وسجدوا لها واياي تركوا وشريعتي لم يحفظوها.
> ...



*
عندما تقتبس نص من المفضل ان اكون قد قرأت النص بالكامل حتى لا تنخدع بالمظاهر -بدون نسخ و لصق-  نكمل النص .....

12 وانتم اسأتم في عملكم اكثر من آبائكم وها انتم ذاهبون كل واحد وراء عناد قلبه الشرير حتى لا تسمعوا لي . 13  فاطردكم من هذه الارض الى ارض لم تعرفوها انتم ولا آباؤكم فتعبدون هناك آلهة اخرى نهارا وليلا حيث لا اعطيكم نعمة 14  لذلك ها ايام تأتي يقول الرب ولا يقال بعد حيّ هو الرب الذي اصعد بني اسرائيل من ارض مصر.
15 هانذا ارسل الى جزافين كثيرين يقول الرب فيصطادونهم ثم بعد ذلك ارسل الى كثيرين من القانصين فيقتنصونهم عن كل جبل وعن كل اكمة ومن شقوق الصخور. 17  لان عينيّ على كل طرقهم.لم تستتر عن وجهي ولم يختف اثمهم من امام عينيّ18  واعاقب اولا اثمهم وخطيتهم ضعفين لانهم دنسوا ارضي وبجثث مكرهاتهم ورجاساتهم قد ملأوا ميراثي.
19  يا رب عزي وحصني وملجإي في يوم الضيق اليك تأتي الامم من اطراف الارض ويقولون انما ورث آباؤنا كذبا واباطيل وما لا منفعة فيه.
20  هل يصنع الانسان لنفسه آلهة وهي ليست آلهة.
21  لذلك هانذا اعرّفهم هذه المرة اعرّفهم يدي وجبروتي فيعرفون ان اسمي يهوه*

ان سفر نبوءة ارميا النبي هي هن بعد شعب العهد القديم عن الله و انجرافه وراء الهة الامم الاخرى -اي الاوثان- و لذلك عاقبهم الله بالسبي الى بابل و ها هو النبي ارميا يبين اثم هذا الشعب و طلبه من الله ان يسامحهم على هذه الاثم 

في هذا النص يعاقب الله الابناء لان آباءهم عبدوا الاوثان و هم ساروا على نفس النهج و لذلك يعاقبون.

لان الاية 12 التي وصلت عندها و لم تذكرها تبين و بشدة انهم اثموا اكثر من اباءهم الذين عبدوا الهة الامم الغريبة " وانتم اسأتم في عملكم اكثر من آبائكم وها انتم ذاهبون كل واحد وراء عناد قلبه الشرير حتى لا تسمعوا لي" 




> *انه قال فى حزقيال الاصحاح 18:
> 
> فتَقولون: لِمادا لا يَحمِلُ الابنُ إثمَ الأَب؟ بِما أنَّ الابنَ كانَ مُجرِيًا الحَقَّ والبِرَّ وحافِظًا جَميعَ فَرائضي وعامِلاً بها، فإِنَّه يَحْيا حَياةً. 20 النَّفْسُ الَّتي تَخطَأُ هي تَموت. الابنُ لا يَحمِلُ إِثمَ الأَبِ والأَبُ لا يَحمِلُ إِثمَ الابْن.
> 
> ...



*لا يوجد تناقض فالنصين يكملان الواحد الآخر و يتوافقان في المعنى. التناقض في فكر الذي حاول التشكيك باخذ جزء بسيط و اخفاء اخر عمدا.

ففي نبوءة حزقيال نرى و بشدة اذا الابناء لم يمشوا على طريق الاباء وآثامهم فانهم حياة يحيون 

وان ولد ابنا رأى جميع خطايا ابيه التي فعلها فرآها ولم يفعل مثلها لم يأكل على الجبال ولم يرفع عينيه الى اصنام بيت اسرائيل ولا نجّس امرأة قريب  ولا ظلم انسانا ولا ارتهن رهنا ولا اغتصب اغتصابا بل بذل خبزه للجوعان وكسى العريان ثوبا  ورفع يده عن الفقير ولم ياخذ ربا ولا مرابحة بل اجرى احكامي وسلك في فرائضي فانه لا يموت باثم ابيه.حياة يحيا. اما ابوه فلانه ظلم ظلما واغتصب اخاه اغتصابا وعمل غير الصالح بين شعبه فهوذا يموت باثمه
*


----------



## ابن الشرق (1 مارس 2007)

*هذا النص من سفر نبوءة حزقيال الاصحاح الثامن عشر . الاعداد 14- 18

في كلا النصين واضح عدل الله اللا متناهي *


----------



## أريج (1 مارس 2007)

: أنا سأجيبك مع ان ردك خارج الموضوع الاساسي

عفوا ذكرني بالموضوع الاساسي ، أكيد ليس كيف " ينكش الواحد اسنانه " ، عنوان الموضوع نفسه عن نسب المسيح !!!

حيرتينا معك ........ 
بدك حيره خيره :t33: 

من هو الانسان حتى يحاسب الله وطرقه و تدبيره؟؟؟

بالتاكيد لا شيء 

الله رب الارباب اختار ان يولد من نسل ابراهيم و من ثم اختار يعقوب و من ثم اسحق  ووصولا الى يسى ابي داؤد النبي .......

 الله اختار ان يولد من  عذراء من عشيرة داؤد النبي. 

يا ابني افهم ، النسب بده (دمــــــــــــــــــــــــ ) عارف يعني ايه (دمـــــــــــــــــــــ ) ،،
عندما تقول لي ان المسيح هو المخلص ، لأنه من نسل داوود ، هذا تأكيد تام لا جدال فيه ، على ان المسيح كائن بشري ، كيف يكون للرب نسب و ليس قبله شيء !!!!،،
ثم اني أريد ان اعبد شيء أقوى مني يسندني و يقوم و يصنع المعجزات و لا يحتاجني بل أنا دوما أحتاجه ، الرب القدير  يخرج من رحم إمرأة بشرية ، و ينسب لسلالة البشر الضعيفين ، ثم ماذا ؟؟ ، ينمو كأي طفل عادي ، يجوع و يبكي و يبلل نفسه ، و يلعب ( و له عقل طفل ) حاشى لله أن يكون كذلك ،، 

اما عن كون مريم بتول فقد ناقشناه في مواضيع اخرى و الموضوع اخذ اكثر من حده ..... اقراي في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة الدليل الكامل

حد جاب سيرة مريم البتول !!!

الله القوي اختار ان يعيش مع الضعفاء. الله الغني عاش في قمة التواضع 

من يستطيع ادراك حكمة الله ؟؟ 

قمة التواضع و ليس الذلة !!!، على مبدأك يمكن أعتبار البقره الذي يبعدها الهندوس على ما اعتقد ، و الحجارة الله ، لأن الله متواضع ( !!!! )

عيوني ،،
انا أؤمن أن الله القدير ، أن الله الرحيم ، ان الله متواضع ، دعانا للتواضع مثله ، و لكن الرب ليس ذليلا ، كيف يمكن للانسان أن يعبد ربا احتاج مساندته في يوم من الايام ، عيسى عليه السلام ، كائن بشري ، نما كأي طفل جاع و بكى و اشتاق لامه ، و نام و تعب ، و لعب ... فهل هذه صفات تليق باله خالق كل شيء و قدير ،،

قدرة عيسى عليه السلام على احياء الموتى و اشفاء الابرص ... معجزات ربانية ، فسيدنا صالح كانت معجزته ان أخرج ناقة حية من الصخر ، موسى عليه السلام جعل حيته حقيقة تسعى ، فهل هؤلاء الرب بالتأكيد لا و لكنهم مؤيدون بمعجزات الرب ، فما الفرق بين اخراج ناقة حية كأي ناقة أخرى و لكن من الصخر ، و بين من يحي الموتى كمعجزة كعيسى ( أيهم نعبد إذا  صالح أم عيسى ) ،،

و عندما تقول نسل من التناسل ، هناك تتابع فيها ، و عندما يكون للرب نسل فهذا يعني ليس الاخير بل هناك رب قبله ، و هذا يلغي صفة الوحودية فيه أصلا ،،

أرى ان رحمة الله تتجلى في ان يبعث من بني البشر من يخلصهم و ليس أن ينزل هو لأن هذا مهول ، تخيل أن الناس كانت تتعامل مع الرب ، انت متخيل عظمة هذا الموضوع ، عندما رأي موسى الرب خر صعقا ، أي أنه لم يره من جلال نوره ، فكيف بنا نعيش معه ما يقارب 30 سنة ، هذا شيء لا يدخل العقل أبداً ،،

الخلاصة : 
" إذا كان المخلص من نسل داوود " و كان " المسيح هو المخلص " فهذا يعني ان المسيح ليس اله ، لان صفة النسل نفت عنه الأولهية ،،
العقل البشري اقدر على استقبال فكرة ان يكون المخلص بشرية اكثر من الله ، فالله القدير قادر على كسر رأس الحية من عالي سماه ، و قادر أن يغر الذنوب ، ثم لا تنسوا الديانة اليهودية تعبد الله الذي في السماء ، فكيف لها أن تكذب الرب آن ذاك فهل هيه كافرة ؟؟

هذه الديانة معقدة كثيرا و تربك دارسها ،،


----------



## ابن الشرق (1 مارس 2007)

*للعلم المسيحية ليست معقدة و بسيطة جدا  لكن لا اعرف لماذا تعدون الامور

من قال لك ان السيد المسيح ولد يوم ولادته من العذراء مريم ؟؟

الله الازلي و كلمته الازلية (هو ابن الله يعني عقل الله او كلمة الله ) فهو ازلي 

حينما نقول نسل نعم فالله الازلي تجسد آخذا صورة عبد من خلال امرأة ليتم سر الفداء 

الله القوي اختار أن يتجسد من هو الانسان ليمنع الله القادر على كل شي 

كلنا نعرف ان الله قوي و في نفس الوقت اختار ان يكون مع الضعفاء لم تسمعي بمبدأ العفو عند المقدرة فهنا ليس ضعيف لكنه قوي و اختار ان يكون مع الضعفاء.

معجزات الانبياء هي من الله و نحن ى نعبد المسيح بسبب معجزاته نحن نعبد السيد المسيح لانه الله القادر على كل شيئ. نحن نعبد الله الذي اعلن عن نفسه مرارا و من تجسد الكلمة (الابن)

اما عن المعجزات فكل هؤلاء الانبياء صلوا لله لاجل الاتيان بمعجزة لكن السيد المسيح بصرخة اقام الموتى 

انت تريدين عبادة القوي و الله هو القوي

نحن لا نعبد انسان متأله ! نحن نعبد الله الزلي السرمدي الذي تجسد ابنه ليخلصنا *



> حد جاب سيرة مريم البتول !!!



*انت تحدثت عن معنى كونها زوجة او امرأة يوسف و انا اجبتك بقراءة المواضيع المطروحة و التي ناقشناها مسبقا*



> الخلاصة :
> " إذا كان المخلص من نسل داوود " و كان " المسيح هو المخلص " فهذا يعني ان المسيح ليس اله ، لان صفة النسل نفت عنه الأولهية ،،
> العقل البشري اقدر على استقبال فكرة ان يكون المخلص بشرية اكثر من الله ، فالله القدير قادر على كسر رأس الحية من عالي سماه ، و قادر أن يغر الذنوب ، ثم لا تنسوا الديانة اليهودية تعبد الله الذي في السماء ، فكيف لها أن تكذب الرب آن ذاك فهل هيه كافرة ؟؟[\quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## golden_arab (2 مارس 2007)

Fadie


و ايه المشكلة فى اختصار سلسلة النسب عند سيادتك؟

اصلك لو كنت جاوبت على سوالى عمرك ماكنت سالت السوال ده،وافكرك بيه جايز تجاوب عليه المره دى:

محمد حسنى مبارك

مبارك ولد حسنى واخوته وحسنى ولد محمد واخوه عند الحرب العالميه الثانيه

فهل يصح ان اقول

مبارك ولد محمد واخوته عند الحرب العالميه الثانيه

هل اختلفت العباره عندما اسقطت اسم حسنى؟

نعم ام لا

لكى اسد عليك كل الطرق نعم لم يكن ليهوياقيم جالس على كرسى داود و لكن العقاب فى شريعة الرب يكون للجيل الثالث او الرابع فقط

هل يكينا ابن يهوياقيم ملك على كرسى داود ولا لا؟

وحنشوف مين اللى حتتسد عليه باذن الله

عائدة على يكنيا باعتباره هو ابن يهوياقيم ابوه ولا اشكال مطلقا فى ان ينسب اخوة الاب الى الابن ذلك انه فى قراءات كثيرة وجد يهوياقيم قبل يكنيا مثل كريسباغ

عادى لما تقول لااشكال متوقعه منك

هل اسم يهوياقيم كتبه متى ام لم يكتبه؟


----------



## Fadie (2 مارس 2007)

*نعيد و نكرر*



> و ايه المشكلة فى اختصار سلسلة النسب عند سيادتك؟


 
*اين اجابتك؟*



> هل يكينا ابن يهوياقيم ملك على كرسى داود ولا لا؟


 
*نعم كان ملك*

*و السؤال لك الان*

*ما هى المدة التى ملكها يكنيا؟؟ فهى التى ستجيب على سؤالك القادم*


----------



## golden_arab (4 مارس 2007)

Fadie


إقتباس:
و ايه المشكلة فى اختصار سلسلة النسب عند سيادتك؟  

اين اجابتك؟

مبارك ولد حسنى واخوته وحسنى ولد محمد واخوه عند الحرب العالميه الثانيه

فهل يصح ان اقول

مبارك ولد محمد واخوته عند الحرب العالميه الثانيه

هل اختلفت العباره عندما اسقطت اسم حسنى؟

نعم ام لا

طبعا لان السوال محرج جدا لم تستطيع الاجابه عليه ،ولكنى سوف اجيبك باذن الله

اقولك ايه القضيه:

*اختلاف رهيب فى النسب

فى الجمله الاولى نجد ان

1_مبارك هو اللى ولد حسنى واخواته (اى عنده اكثر من اخ)
2_حسنى هو اللى محمد واخوه بالمفرد (اى لم يكن لدى مبارك الا اخ واحد فقط)
3_حسنى ولد محمد واخوه عند الحرب العالميه الثانيه

فى الجمله الثانيه نجد:

1_مبارك هو اللى ولد محمد واخواته بمعنى(ان له اكثر من اخ)
2_مبارك ولد محمد واخواته عند الحرب العالميه الثانيه

الجمله الاولى نسب والجمله الثانيه نسب تانى خالص

ارايت الاختلافات ام مازالت تجهلها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وكنت تتجاهل كل هذا فلن تستطيع ان تتجاهل هذا السوال:

عائدة على يكنيا باعتباره هو ابن يهوياقيم ابوه ولا اشكال مطلقا فى ان ينسب اخوة الاب الى الابن ذلك انه فى قراءات كثيرة وجد يهوياقيم قبل يكنيا مثل كريسباغ

ليه ضافوا اسم يهوياقيم مدام لايوجد مشكله؟

هل اسم يهوياقيم كتبه متى ام لم يكتبه؟

اراك تهربت منه السوال قدامك مش داعى للتهرب بعد كده 



نعم كان ملك

و السؤال لك الان

ما هى المدة التى ملكها يكنيا؟؟ فهى التى ستجيب على سؤالك القادم


لا استنى عندك انتا تسالنى من غير ما اوضحلك اقد ايه انتا بتتجاهل كلام وبمزاجك علشان لاتسال فيه

الاتتذكر عندما قلت انا:

إقتباس:
وفعلا لم يكن له جالس على كرسى داود فى كل اجيال يهوياقيم 


فماذا كان رد فعلك لاشى ولم تعلق ولم تقل لى :لا ......يكنيا ملك على كرسى داود لمده ثلاثه شهور واللى حكم بعده صدقياوبعدها لم يجلس احد على كرسى داود

بتسالى عن المده ،هى المشكله فى المده ولا المشكله فى انه حكم ولا لا طبقا للنبوه التى قليت(ا30فلذلِكَ قالَ الرّبُّ على يوياقيمَ مَلِكِ يَهوذا: لا يَجلِسُ أحدٌ مِنْ نَسلِهِ على عرشِ داوُدَ،)لجمله مش محتاجه توضيح ولا تفسير

2 ملوك 24:6 ثم اضطجع يهوياقيم مع آبائه وملك يهوياكين ابنه عوضا عنه

بمجرد ان يكنيا جلس على كرسى داود حتى لو كان ساعه واحده افسد هذه النبوه

وتجى نشوف يكنيا اتقال عليه ايه هو كمان:

وأنْ لا يكونَ لَه مِنْ نَسلِهِ أحدٌ يَجلِسُ على عرشِ داوُدَ ويَحكُمُ في يَهوذا مِنْ بَعدُ».(ارميا 22_31)

يعنى يهوياقيم وعده الرب بعدم جلوس اى نسل ليه على كرسى داود ونشوف ان يكنيا جلس على كرسى داود ونجى كمان مره نشوف ان الرب وعد بان نسل يكنيا لن يجلس منه احد على كرسى داود

فنبوه يكنيا هى اللى تحققت ونبوه يهوياقيم لم تتحقق

افلا يعتبر ذلك تناقض وافساد لنبوه يهوياقيم؟

والاجابه بنعم ام لاوان كان عندك توضيح قوله

اما بالنسه للعقوبات لحد الجيل الثالث او الرابع فحد ذاتها معقوله خاطئه وباذن الله حثبت عكس ذلك بس بعد كده


----------



## Fadie (5 مارس 2007)

*مازلت تتهرب من السؤال بغباء و جهل*

*مرة اخرى ما الاشكال فى اختصار سلسلة النسب؟؟؟*

*لا اعتقد ان لديك اجابة*



> ليه ضافوا اسم يهوياقيم مدام لايوجد مشكله؟


 
*لأنه لا مشكلة فى وجوده من عدمه يا زميل*



> بمجرد ان يكنيا جلس على كرسى داود حتى لو كان ساعه واحده افسد هذه النبوه


 
انا لا يهمنى رأيك و قولك فلا يمثل اى شىء فاذا كنت لم تفهم قول الكتاب فانت حر



> فنبوه يكنيا هى اللى تحققت ونبوه يهوياقيم لم تتحقق
> 
> افلا يعتبر ذلك تناقض وافساد لنبوه يهوياقيم؟


 
جهل مركب

قلنا من قبل يكنيا ملك ثلاث شهور و هذه مدة لا تذكر و لم يملك من بعده الى الجيل الثالث او الرابع

الموضوع قتل بحثا و اجابة

يغلق!


----------

